# Today it's Ribs (NEW PIC)



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Yes!  Baby back pork Ribs on the BBQ Grill.  We buy the "extra meaty" ribs, my wife's dry rub, 375 degrees for about an hour and 15 min., the cut ribs free of rack and dive in....Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AprilT (May 25, 2015)

You tease.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You tease.



They melt in your mouth....


----------



## AprilT (May 25, 2015)

Well, thanks for reminding me of what I'm missing today, I completely forgot about all that yummy food.  I'll have to make the best of this succulent cantaloupe, unless I step out my door and try to invade someone's backyard bar-b-que.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

If you were nearby, I'd ask you to join us April.  But, I'll think of you as I gobble 'em down....


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2015)

Photo of your dinner  Please.....


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Photo of your dinner  Please.....



I'll grab one while it's still on my Grill....WARNING!!  It will make your tummy growl, your mouth water, your knees knock,  and your hands shake.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2015)

It's past dinner time here, I'm not hungry so I can look at the ribs without drooling..


----------



## AprilT (May 25, 2015)

Well, I have  some left over chicken, I think I'll just whip up a quick homemade  barb sauce and dip chicken in it and I'll be fine for the  day.  I'll have to wait for the next cookout for the  ribs  or cook up some later  in the  week.

Jim you meanie, I hadn't  been thinking about ribs  and such good eating till  this thread, at least not  for today.  I was perfectly content till reading this thread.  LOL!  But,  I'll get over it in about an hour  after my chicken.


----------



## Lon (May 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes!  Baby back pork Ribs on the BBQ Grill.  We buy the "extra meaty" ribs, my wife's dry rub, 375 degrees for about an hour and 15 min., the cut ribs free of rack and dive in....Mmmmmmmmmmmm



That's some real good eating.


----------



## AprilT (May 25, 2015)

Some people should check their pantry before shooting off at the mouth.    Not a can of tomato paste or sauce to found, how the heck does that happen?  I'm not heading out to the store either, so just some stir fried chicken or something later.  Sigh.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well, I have  some left over chicken, I think I'll just whip up a quick homemade  barb sauce and dip chicken in it and I'll be fine for the  day.  I'll have to wait for the next cookout for the  ribs  or cook up some later  in the  week.
> 
> Jim you meanie, I hadn't  been thinking about ribs  and such good eating till  this thread, at least not  for today.  I was perfectly content till reading this thread.  LOL!  But,  I'll get over it in about an hour  after my chicken.



When you get ribs (hopefully "extra meaty"), also get *thousand island hickory smoked salt* (if you cannot find it in store it's avail on the intertnet).  Put the old hickory on both sides add a pinch of Garlic salt, paprika, Coarse ground pepper.  NO SAUCES.
Wrap the rack in foil put in refrigerator overnight to allow spices to penetrate).   Put on grill on indirect head bone side down cook at about 350-375 until done (probably between and hour and hour and half).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2015)

I know your ribs will be succulent Jim, hope you and the Mrs. enjoy!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 25, 2015)

We did the ribs last night-YUMMY! Baked potatoes and grilled corn on the cob. Still a little early for corn so while it was really juicy,it didn`t have a ton of flavor. Ribs have been my favorite since I was a little kid


----------



## AprilT (May 25, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We did the ribs last night-YUMMY! Baked potatoes and grilled corn on the cob. Still a little early for corn so while it was really juicy,it didn`t have a ton of flavor. Ribs have been my favorite since I was a little kid




That's just  mean,  mean I tell you.  LOL!   Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2015)

The best tasting food is always the messiest, corn on the cob, ribs etc.  But who cares when you're having fun?!


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Teriyaki steak on the grill tonight. Homemade sauce of course. I cooked one of my frozen apple pies I made last summer, ooh it smells wonderful in here!


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

John, brother from another mother! You and I know how to get into our food, no holds barred! We don't need cutlery. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Teriyaki steak on the grill tonight. Homemade sauce of course. I cooked one of my frozen apple pies I made last summer, ooh it smells wonderful in here!



If you're still up, I'll drift over about 10ish for Pie with ya!!!  Love me some home maid apple pie.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Sure thing, Jim. I picked the apples myself. Got some handmade vanilla ice cream if you want it. Next time, I'll thaw out the peach pie!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sure thing, Jim. I picked the apples myself. Got some handmade vanilla ice cream if you want it. Next time, I'll thaw out the peach pie!


  You had me at apple or peach.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Got six different kinds of pie, Jim, including cherry, my favourite.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

FWI, Jim, my pie crust is all butter. No shortening or lard for this mermaid.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Glinda (May 25, 2015)

Jim, you need a nice bowl of boiled tofu with a side of raw kale.  mmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Jim, you need a nice bowl of boiled tofu with a side of raw kale.  mmmmmmmm . . .



I think the world of you Glinda but we have far different taste in food. But otherwise..........:bigwink::woohoo1:


----------



## Glinda (May 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think the world of you Glinda but we have far different taste in food. But otherwise..........:bigwink::woohoo1:



Oh, ICK, Jim!  I may not eat ribs but give me credit for a little more imagination than tofu and kale!  I bet I could make a delicious chili that you would swear has meat in it but doesn't!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Oh, ICK, Jim!  I may not eat ribs but give me credit for a little more imagination than tofu and kale!  I bet I could make a delicious chili that you would swear has meat in it but doesn't!




:lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

We normally eat vegetarian at home but got a last minute invitation to our friends house for a BBQ for dinner tonight.  Only 4 people but they had chicken, some kind of paprika burgers that were really good, sausages, steak.  Yummmyyyy!  And lots and lots and lots of wine.  layful:  Hiccup!


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Annie, my fellow lush, pished again? Let's have another drink. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

OK as promised here are the ribs about 3/4 done.....The smell alone is intoxicating (never mind the Gin and tonics).


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Jim, you are so mean. Looks beyond delicious. If I could, I would torture you with pictures of pie! Cruel, heartless, man. Lol. Could I please have Gin and lime? I will bring desserts.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jim, you are so mean. Looks beyond delicious. If I could, I would torture you with pictures of pie! Cruel, heartless, man. Lol. Could I please have Gin and lime? I will bring desserts.



G@T with lime squeeze coming up!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, my fellow lush, pished again? Let's have another drink. Lol.



LOL!  Not my fault.  The hostess forces it down my throat.  Really!  I swear!  layful:


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2015)

Sure, Annie, hostesses are like that! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sure, Annie, hostesses are like that! Lol.



Haha!  She doesn't want to be the only one who is pished!  I managed to ride my bike down the steep hill from their house without crashing, so I couldn't have been too totally pished.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes!  Baby back pork Ribs on the BBQ Grill.  We buy the "extra meaty" ribs, my wife's dry rub, 375 degrees for about an hour and 15 min., the cut ribs free of rack and dive in....Mmmmmmmmmmmm



LOVE baby back ribs...   I cook mine slow and low..  I remove the sinew that coats the back of the rack..  then I use a good dry rub.  Next I wrap them in saran wrap..  yes... you read that right.. plastic saran wrap.. it does not melt at lower temps and holds in all the steam and juice.  Then I wrap them in tin foil and cook them meat side down at 250 degrees for 3 to 4 hours depending on how meaty.  Give that a try... talk about fall off the bone delish.


----------

